# 🌟Free Ironwood crafting service🌟



## telluric (Apr 20, 2020)

Yesterday, I finished my ironwood DIY collection! I want to help people out and craft items for those who want them. So, I will be crafting *ironwood furniture items* for *no entrance fee, no tips required*, etc. All I ask is that you *provide the materials*. The entire set consists of: ironwood chair, ironwood table, ironwood low table, ironwood DIY bench, ironwood bed, ironwood kitchenette, ironwood cupboard, ironwood dresser, ironwood cart, and the ironwood clock. Also, I'd be happy to craft extra cutting boards, or 3 extra chairs to get a set of 4. 

For quick reference, the full set (incl. 4 chairs) requires: *65 iron, 110 wood, 4 hardwood, 3 softwood*

If you want a specific few items, please check the recipes below. Recipes including other items (i.e. cupboard, kitchenette that require dresser) is the total number to craft the item. 



Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood bed









10 IRON 
20 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood cart








4 IRON
6 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood chair








2 IRON
3 WOOD
SET OF 4: 8 IRON, 12 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood clock








2 IRON
2 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood cupboard








10 IRON
19 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood dresser








4 IRON
7 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood kitchenette








8 IRON
11 WOOD
2 HARDWOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood table








6 IRON
12 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood DIY workbench








8 IRON
15 WOOD
3 HARDWOOD
3 SOFTWOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Ironwood low table








4 IRON
6 WOOD





Spoiler: MATERIALS: Cutting board








1 IRON
2 HARDWOOD



Please comment below and let me know what you're looking for!! No tips are required, but if you are so inclined it would be lovely to catalogue stuff from wishlist.

When you come over, feel free to check out Able Sister's, Nook's Cranny (my shop has pansies, mums, and tulips). Please don't wander because my town is pretty messy and under construction. Thank you!​


----------



## Lunova (Apr 20, 2020)

One of the best shops/services I've seen in a while! May I get a

Workbench
Kitchenette
Cupboard
Dresser X 6

Please 

If I'm correct that's 3 softwood, 4 hardwood, 51 iron, 87 wood

I'll check out your wishlist!


----------



## telluric (Apr 20, 2020)

Lunova said:


> One of the best shops/services I've seen in a while! May I get a
> 
> Workbench
> Kitchenette
> ...



First of all thank you! Just to check, the 6 dressers are excluded from the ones need to craft the kitchenette and the workbench, correct?


----------



## Lunova (Apr 20, 2020)

telluric said:


> First of all thank you! Just to check, the 6 dressers are excluded from the ones need to craft the kitchenette and the workbench, correct?



Yep! As long as the materials in the spoilers cover the dressers needed for those items


----------



## Yukikuro (Apr 20, 2020)

May I have a:

Cutting Board
Ironwood Kitchenette
Ironwood Cupboard


----------



## OceanDreamer (Apr 20, 2020)

Could I get a 
Cupboard 
Dresser x2
Table
Low table
51 wood and 24 iron I think
I'll craft you a garden bench and a music stand and bring it over!


----------



## xiheeet (Apr 20, 2020)

BLESS! I would love to come by for you to craft me the following

cutting board
ironwood dresser
ironwood table
I'll also bring a dark brown double sofa, white microwave, natural chalkboard menu for you to catalog!


----------



## Johnt (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey can you craft for me:
Ironwood bed
Ironwood cart
Chair x4
clock
Cupboard
Dresser x2
Table 
Low table
Cutting board x2

I have enough wood and iron I'll bring a lot

I have a few things from your wish list for you to catalogue: 
Clothesline 
Long mirror
Garden lantern


----------



## luisnook (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey I would like a full set. would happily tip


----------



## telluric (Apr 20, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello!! Interested in the following:
- Ironwood Chair x3
-Ironwood Kitchenette x3
- Ironwood table x2
- Ironwood Bed x2
- Ironwood Dresser x3
- Ironwood Low Table

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miiko (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi there! Thank you so much for offering this service!
Would I please be able to order:
4x Ironwood Chair
1x Ironwood Kitchenette
1x Ironwood Table
1x Ironwood Low Table

I think total that amounts to 26 iron, 41 wood, and 2 hardwood!

I can bring over for you to keep: Clothesline, Garden Bench (Black & Silver), Standard Umbrella Stand, which are all DIY. I also have a poolside bed (light brown/white) that you can catalog


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello, this is such a great service!

May I please get a dresser and a cutting board.

So that's 5 iron, 2 hardwood, and 7 wood


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! Could I get an ironwood cart? ^-^


----------



## heymason (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! I would really like an ironwood chair, clock, cupboard, and dresser. I also have a few items from your Wishlist that I would happily let you catalog! Please let me know whenever you are available!


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello!  You are awesome for offering this! 

 (That is, if you're not completely sick of doing it by the time you get to me)  

I can make you a Log Sofa, and bring the blue Plastic Pool, for sure.

Could I please have:

1 bed
2 chairs
1 clock
1 Kitchenette
1 table
1 workbench
1 low table
1 cutting board

Tyvm!  Let me know when you want me to come visit.


----------



## Nanners (Apr 21, 2020)

Can you please make me the full set whenever you have time ^-^

Let me know when you want me to come over and I will bring the materials and tip.

Thanks!


----------



## aprilofblossom (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I please bring you materials for 2 ironwood chairs?


----------



## telluric (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Daisies (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey  could you craft me 4 ironwood chairs, and ironwood cupboard and the ironwood cart? I have the anthurium plant in white, the white garden lantern, the knife block that you can have  I also have an old fashioned alarm clock in white- not sure which colour you wanted for that


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi

May i get the following pls

Ironwood bed
Ironwood cart
Ironwood chair 
Ironwood clock
Ironwood cupboard
Ironwood dresser
Ironwood table
Ironwood DIY workbench
Ironwood low table

I will have the materials ready.


----------



## to_ot (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello i wold like the full set please
The materials will be ready


----------

